# Jailbreaking, Rooting, Modding, or Hacking your technological devices



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone like freeing their devices from the grips of the manufacturer and creators.....I sure do.....I couldn't live without it


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Not to on contract expensive phones, I would rather not risk bricking it. Anything else, sure.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Ps2 and DS is as far as I go, hahaha.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Yea I do. I have:
Supercard DSTwo flash card for DS
Hacked PSP
Hacked PS3
Hacked 360
Hacked Wii
Rooted Nexus 7 and Galaxy S4
PSVita with TNV installed
And Gateway flash card for 3DS

I also bought a Wii U and a PS4 that I'm not going to update so I can mod them once the hack has been developed


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I only unlock and overclock CPU cores, also overclock GPUs to get better performance on computers.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Sure, no reason not to get as much as you can from your stuff.
I only tend to do it if it seems fairly simple though; I don't wanna go breaking anything.

I have my iphone and ipod jailbroken for the themes/useful tweaks, as well as my Wii and DS for the homebrew/games.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Noca said:


> Not to on contract expensive phones, I would rather not risk bricking it. Anything else, sure.


I voided my phone warranty a day after I got it


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a modded Xbox 360 on which I can play "backup games" 

But I stopped downloading games and now the firmware is outdated. But I can still play older games I burned.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

My Ipad is jailbroken. Is overclocking considered modding? My cpu is clocked at 4.2 (4.6 turbo) ghz even though its default clock is 3.5. Stable on a decent air cooler.

My mp3 player is overclocked. Well, not really. I just wanted to brag about something else.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

DanielFromGER said:


> I have a modded Xbox 360 on which I can play "backup games"
> 
> But I stopped downloading games and now the firmware is outdated. But I can still play older games I burned.


I'm not messing with my ps3 for that reason.......I don't want to get banned from PSN


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Not even if they said I could.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> I'm not messing with my ps3 for that reason.......I don't want to get banned from PSN


I think its much easier too play copied games online one Xbox because there are specific programs to guarantee your safety. I modded my Xbox 4 years ago and I am still able to play games online. ^^


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

DanielFromGER said:


> I think its much easier too play copied games online one Xbox because there are specific programs to guarantee your safety. I modded my Xbox 4 years ago and I am still able to play games online. ^^


Microsoft has so much money anyway I doubt they even care


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Neo said:


> I have a softmodded Wii, which I rarely use. The disc drive doesn't work so it allows me to play games using a USB flash drive (games I already own btw), should I want to.
> 
> All my iOS devices are jailbroken. I love playing the Nintendo DS Emulator on the bus (again...games I own!)  and there are there other apps I just couldn't do without.


I modded my Wii too......it was some bug in the message board thing I think it was called letterbomb or something it used an exploit in that to gain root access


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I want to change my ringtone*

How easy should it be?

Set a tune you have to get you in a good mood when you have the delight and motivation to take calls

I had perfect tunes of my Nokia 6300. Easily transferred by blootoof. A lot quicker than sync'ing the contacts on my iPhone if I add one person. Doesn't add one, as I expected - along the principles of differential backup and replication between databases.

perfectsiren was a pure wake up call for the Nokia. It had lovely blue lights to catch your attention and can be set to ring once only. A sine wave is all it takes to get me grasping for the call. iPhone just makes repeated noise forever. Lucky I'm not using public travel these days.

I wanna go back to my Nokia. But the snipped microSIM might not be valid any more.

perfectsiren is on the iPhone. plays it as a tune. Tried AAC and m4v formats which are touted as automatically accepted as ringtones but not true.

Best standard tone I could find was a treble woof. It was named bark. Sounding like an irritated budgie. Playing any others.. I can't even find bark again.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

twitchy666 said:


> How easy should it be?
> 
> Set a tune you have to get you in a good mood when you have the delight and motivation to take calls
> 
> ...


Say what????


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I did it on my Kindle just because I couldn't stand the default scrolling-homepage thing (you can't even choose what apps go on the homepage! It's awful...)

Also because it makes it easier to play with making my own apps or toying around with the assets on other ones. 

But usually I don't bother.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Rooted Android
Hacked Playstation 2
Hacked Playstation 3
Incoming hacked Playstation 4

George Hotz is awesome.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to do a lot of PS2, PSP and Wii modding. :3

I think the craziest thing I've done was the PS2 tissue mod, which lets you play burned PS2 games. It mainly involved opening up your PS2, putting cotton balls and tape inside it, and trying to fool the PS2 into thinking that the disc tray hasn't been opened.

Now, not so much, since I play all three of those on my PC now with emulators. (PCSX2, PPSSPP and Dolphin)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No but my dad accidentally bought a homebrew psp for me from Singapore. He didn't seem to understand 'extra stuff' was that  so I had to figure out how to update it and stuff to play certain games myself, which was annoying initially because I had literally no clue how to do that.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I've only ever hacked my phone and my Wii....


Thought about Modding my Xbox360 but it's too late now


Would love to mod my PS2 so but I have no idea how to


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

I use an Action Replay to get Rare Candies and Master Balls in Pokemon. :3 Does that count?


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Draconess25 said:


> I use an Action Replay to get Rare Candies and Master Balls in Pokemon. :3 Does that count?


Hack hardware.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I used to hack Windows/Windows apps with an icon extractor/disassembler etc, not for software piracy. Still do a little, such as to
remove system file protection.
Used/tried to make Game Genie etc cheat codes, both with real Gameboy/Game Gear and PC emulators.
Jailbroken Nokia Symbian phones.
Rooted Android with custom roms.


----------



## StonerGamer420 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm looking for someone who can jailbreak my PS3 for me in San Jose or close by there


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I kind of want to root my phone, but I'm on a plan and I don't want to risk bricking the phone and the consequences that would have on the contract. I've rooted two phones previously, and I jailbroke my old iPod once, but I ended up resetting it because it wasn't working too well.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah, I always do that with my phones and some of my gaming systems. 

I hacked my Wii, jaikbroke an iPod touch I used to have, and rooted my current android phone.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I rooted my Android phone


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Only old stuff, if they're still putting stuff out I don't mess with it.

I've got an R4 on DS & CFW on PSP, and I'm planning on getting a Wii to hack.


----------



## c4our (Oct 26, 2014)

Xbox One Dev Kit leaked


----------

